# kilometric long doom R sludge, one song one album , bull-crap, love it dont know why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

im listening to Netherlands answer to band like Sunn o))) and Earth low frequency edition also know as earth 2 double vynils or one heck of a long cd, so whiteout forgeting our dutch specimen name it's called* Bunkur,* im listening tonight to there two effort Blugdeon than Nullify, no fooling around you want uber loud kilometric doom that sludgy this band for you just like Sleep Jerusalem, hailing from Monarch Basque country there is Monarch! who play kilometric lound snail paces sludge.

I think i made a post about this kind of band, well there his Bongripper '' the great reffer madness'' there no filling what you see is what you get long song darkness noisyness & loudness from beyond.

fleshPress from Finland dose this kind of stuff but they had blacken there sound has in black metal.

:tiphat:

P.s if you like kilometric long slow doom noise be sure to check some of NYC n.y Wicked king Wicker
Like the Serpent plsam.Than all folks... to be follow in the next episode...


----------

